# What's in my mix?



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Everyone always asks "what is the best food to feed my hedgehog?" While my mix is not the only mix or even the best mix for every hedgehog (even my hedgehogs have their own personal mixes) here is what I feed my guys, kibble only. Does not include raw meat or insects which they do get.

I switched my guys over from the their old food which was heavily Natural Balance based to something with a little less fat and more brands in case one of them decides to change ingredients and such. Winter and Penny get the first five. 
Rose does not get the Natural Balance. 
River does not get the Canidae or the Natural Balance (she was eating around them) or the Wellness since we are trying to have her gain weight. She is the only one to get the Fromm as well.

*Wellness Complete Healthy Weight*

Ingredients:
Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Rice, Ground Barley, Ground Rice, Whitefish Meal, Tomato Pomace, Chicken Liver, Oat Fiber, Natural Chicken Flavor, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Ground Flaxseed, Cranberries, Chicory Root Extract, Cranberry Extract Powder, Cranberry Fiber, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Mixed Tocopherols added to preserve freshness, Zinc Proteinate, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Zinc Sulfate, Chondroitin Sulfate, Calcium Carbonate, Niacin, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, L-Carnitine, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Dried Kelp, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Iodate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Rosemary Extract, Green Tea Extract, Spearmint Extract.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min) 30.0%, Crude Fat (min) 9.0%, Crude Fiber (max) 4.0%, Moisture (max) 11.0%, Ash (max) 6.5%, Magnesium (max) 0.12%, Vitamin A (min) 5000 IU/kg, Vitamin E (min) 300 IU/kg, Taurine (min) 0.2%, L-Carnitine* (min) 150 mg/kg, Omega-6 Fatty Acids* (min) 2.0%, Omega-3 Fatty Acids* (min) 0.50%, Glucosamine Hydrochloride* (min) 400 mg/kg, Chondroitin Sulfate* (min) 300 mg/kg, Total Lactic Acid Micro-organisms (min) 80,000,000 CFU/lb.

*Halo Spot's Stew Healthy Weight Grain Free Game Bird Medley Cat Food*

Ingredients:
Turkey, Peas, Turkey Liver, Dried Eggs, Pea Protein, Vegetable Broth, Potatoes, Pea Fiber, Tomato Pomace, Duck, Flaxseed, Chicken Fat (Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols And Citric Acid), Quail, Pheasant, Calcium Sulfate, Salmon Oil (Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols), Dl-methionine, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Green Beans, Carrots, Alfalfa, Blueberries, Cranberries, Zucchini, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt, Inulin, Sodium Selenite, L-carnitine, Ascorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamins [Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Choline Bitartrate, Niacin Supplement, D-calcium Pantothenate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin], Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Magnesium Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate], Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium longum Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein 33% (Min), Crude Fat 14% (Min), Crude Fiber 5% (Max), Moisture 10.0%, Ash 6.5% (Max), Taurine 0.1% (Min), Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.1% (Min), Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.50% (Min)

*Canidae Grain Free Pure Ocean Indoor Tuna Cat Food*

Ingredients:
Tuna, salmon meal, menhaden fish meal, lentils, chickpeas, sweet potatoes, suncured alfalfa, canola oil, natural flavor, minerals (zinc proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, manganous oxide, sodium selenite), vitamins (vitamin E supplement, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid), choline chloride, DL-methionine, taurine, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, mixed tocopherols (a natural source of vitamin E)

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min.) 36.00% Crude Fat (min.) 16.00% Crude Fiber (max.) 3.00% Moisture (max.) 9.00% Linoleic Acid (Omega 6) (min.) 2.80% Vitamin E (min.) 50.00 IU/kg Taurine (min.) 0.15% Alpha Linolenic Acid (Omega 3)** (min.) 1.0% Lactobacillus Acidophilus** (min.) 100 million CFU/lb. Cellulase** (a) (min.) 100 CMCU/kg

*Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken Lamb, Brown Rice & Pearled Barley Cat Food*

Ingredients:
Lamb, Chicken Meal, Peas, Brown Rice, Pea Protein, Ocean Fish Meal, Pearled Barley, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Dried Eggs, Natural Flavors, Flaxseed, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Salmon Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), L-Carnitine, Dried Chicory Root, Carrots, Pumpkin, Apples, Cranberries, Blueberries, Broccoli, Parsley, Spearmint, Almond Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Sesame Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Kelp, Thyme, Lentils, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Niacin, Ferrous Sulfate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Folic Acid, Calcium Iodate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Rosemary Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min.) 34%, Crude Fat (min.) 12%, Crude Fiber (max.) 3.0%, Moisture (max.) 10%, Vitamin E (Min.) 250 IU/kg, Taurine (Min.) 0.15%, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (Min.) 50 mg/kg*, L-Carnitine (Min.) 25 mg/kg*, Omega 6 Fatty Acids (Min.) 1.60%*, Omega 3 Fatty Acids (Min.) 1.0%*, DHA (Docosahexaenoic Acid) (Min.) 0.05%*, Lactic Acid Bacteria (Min.) (Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei) 2 x 105 cfu/g*

*Natural Balance Original Ultra Whole Body Health Venison Turkey & Lamb Dry Kitten & Cat Food
*
Ingredients:
Venison, Turkey Meal, Brown Rice, Oats, Chicken Meal, Chicken Liver, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Dried Egg, Lamb Meal, Natural Flavor, Brewers Dried Yeast, Menhaden Oil, Pea Protein, Pea Fiber, Oat Fiber, DL-Methionine, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite, Manganese Sulfate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Calcium Iodate), Taurine, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), L-Tryptophan, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Mixed Tocopherols (preservative), Dried Cranberries, Dried Blueberries, L-Lysine, Dried Kelp, Dried Yucca Schidigera Extract, Rosemary Extract.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude protein (min.): 34%, crude fat (min.): 14%, crude fiber (min.): 3%, moisture (max.): 10%, taurine (min.): 0.20%, Calcium (min.): 1.2%, Phosphorus (min.): 1%, Vitamin E (min.): 300 IU/kg, Vitamin C (min.): 200 mg/kg, EPA & DHA (min.): .1%, Omega-3 fatty acids (min.): 0.25%, Omega-6 fatty acids (min.): 2.5%.

*Fromm Kitten Gold *(River Only)

Ingredients:
Duck, Chicken Meal, Pearled Barley, White Rice,	Salmon Meal, Chicken Fat, Chicken Liver, Dried Whole Egg, Dried Tomato Pomace, Salmon Oil, Chicken Broth, Potatoes, Flaxseed, Oat Fiber, Cheese, Brewers Dried Yeast, DL-Methionine, Alfalfa Meal, Chicken Cartilage, Potassium Chloride,	Salt, Monosodium Phosphate, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Taurine, Sorbic Acid (Preservative), Vitamins, Minerals,	Probiotics.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein 34% MIN, Crude Fat 20% MIN, Crude Fiber 3.5% MAX, Moisture 10% MAX


----------

